# Biện pháp điều trị mụn trứng cá khi mang bầu



## Thanhloan94 (14/8/21)

Nếu bị mụn trứng cá khi mang thai, hãy thực hiện các bước sau để cải thiện làn da của mình:





 Rửa mặt hai lần một ngày với sữa rửa mặt có độ PH dịu nhẹ và nên rửa với nước ấm.





 Nếu tóc tiết nhiều dầu, hãy gội đầu mỗi ngày và cố gắng giữ cho tóc không chạm vào da mặt thường xuyên.





 Tránh nặn mụn để không bị sẹo.





 Chọn mỹ phẩm không chứa dầu.





 Trị mụn trứng cá bằng thuốc OTC khi mang thai
Thuốc OTC là các loại thuốc không cần kê đơn của bác sĩ, có chứa các thành phần sau đây có thể được sử dụng trong thai kỳ: thuốc bôi peroxide, Axit azelaic, Axit salicylic, Axit glycolic.





 Nếu sử dụng một sản phẩm OTC có chứa một thành phần không có trong danh sách trên, hãy hỏi bác sĩ liệu sản phẩm đó có an toàn cho da.





 Có nên trị mụn bằng thuốc theo toa khi mang thai?





 Một số loại thuốc trị mụn theo toa không nên được sử dụng trong khi đang mang thai:





 Liệu pháp nội tiết tố: Một số loại thuốc ngăn chặn các hormone có thể được sử dụng để điều trị mụn trứng cá. Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng chúng trong khi mang thai không được khuyến cáo cho phụ nữ mang thai vì nó có thể gây nguy cơ dị tật bẩm sinh.





 Isotretinoin: là một dạng vitamin A. Nó có thể gây dị tật bẩm sinh nghiêm trọng ở thai nhi, bao gồm khuyết tật trí tuệ, khuyết tật tim và não, đe dọa tính mạng và các dị tật thể chất khác.





 Thuốc tetracyclines: thuốc kháng sinh này có thể gây đổi màu cho răng của thai nhi nếu được dùng sau tháng thứ tư của thai kỳ và cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển xương của trẻ.





 Retinoids: là một dạng vitamin A và cùng họ với isotretinoin. Không giống như isotretinoin, retinoids được bôi lên da và khả năng hấp thụ lượng thuốc của cơ thể khá thấp. Tuy nhiên, thai phụ nên tránh sử dụng các loại thuốc này trong thai kỳ. Một số retinoids có sẵn theo toa, nhưng một số khác khác có thể được tìm thấy trong một số sản phẩm OTC. Vì vậy cần cẩn thận khi đọc các thành phần trong sản phẩm.


----------

